# Hauptgewinn in der "Firmenlotterie" gezogen



## Sockenralf (17 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich "den Hauptpreis in der Firmenlotterie" gezogen --> 1 Woche Malaysia :?

Am Sonntag Abend gehts los.

Mal die Frage an die Reiseerfahrenen hier:

Worauf aufpassen?
Was unbedingt mitnehmen?
Was keinesfalls machen?
etc.

Die Woche werden wir (ein Kollege fährt mit) nicht mit "Arbeit" im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern mit "luggiluggi und blablablubblubb" verbringen 


MfG und vielen Dank


----------



## vierlagig (17 August 2011)

http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/Laenderinformationen/00-SiHi/MalaysiaSicherheit.html


----------



## Sockenralf (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank --> habe ich gestern schon "verinnerlicht" 

MfG


----------



## winnman (17 August 2011)

gültigen Reisepass, Was brauchst du zum Arbeiten? Notbook, diversen Adapter,  Adapter für das Ladegerät (nofalls die später beschriebenen Drähte), bisschen Handwerkzeug (div Schraubendreher, Seitenschneider, Kombizange, . . .), Multimeter, Grundausstattung Elektrik: ein paar Lusterklemmen oder gleichwertig, ein paar meter flexiblen Draht, was zum Lesen, Fotoapparat, tel Nr.: der Zulieferer, Hotline von big S, und ev. Hotline der Zuliferer (am besten private mobil Nr.n), Original CD´s (oder kopien) von allen Betriebssystemen und notwendiger SW. Fotoapparat und Viedeokamera nach eigenem Geschmack, ev Wäsche zum wechseln, ganz am Schluss Zahnbürste, Zahnpasta, Rasierer (auch für exotische Spannungen brauchbar?), Reiseapotheke


----------



## Tommi (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

mir fällt spontan noch ein präventiver Besuch beim Zahnarzt ein.
Aber eine Woche, hmm...

Viel Spaß.

Schreib' mal ne "Karte" .

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (17 August 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> gestern habe ich "den Hauptpreis in der Firmenlotterie" gezogen --> 1 Woche Malaysia :?


Ich gratuliere, und wüsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub. :sc1::sm22:

Firmenlotterie hört sich interessant an, erzähl mal was darüber.
Nur interne Verlosung?
Was wurde ausgelost?
Warum das ganze?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 August 2011)

Hallo Ralf,
Malaysia ist vollkommen unkritisch.
Gültigen Reisepass mtnehmen. Im Flugzeug wird das Einreise-Visum (wenn man das so nennen mag) ausgegeben. In den knapp 12 Std. Flugzeit hat man genug Zeit es auszufüllen. Wenn du nicht Business-Class fliegst dann sieh zu, dass du den / einen Sitzplatz an der Grenze Klappstuhlklasse-Business bekommst und sieh zu, dass du nicht in der Mittelreihe im Flugzeug landest (besser an den Seiten).
Bleibst du dann in Kuala-Lumpur oder gibt es von da einen Anschluß-Flug ? Wenn das 2. dann : wieviel Zeit hast du bist zum Anschluß ? Bei <= 3 Std. und 1.Mal in Kuala-Lumpur dann solltest du dich beeilen und nicht irgendwo aufhalten - der Airport ist groß und durch die Aufteilung zunächst unübersichtlich.

Die Malayen sind ein höfliches Volk. Wenn du mit ihnen direkt zusammenarbeiten musst (Inbetriebnahme) dann freu dich, wenn du es nicht nur mit Malayen sondern besser mit Chinesen zu tun hast (sonst wird die Arbeit nie fertig).

Wo geht es genau hin ?

Gruß
Larry

Ach ja : irgendwelche Impungen (Malaria) sind Blödsinn, wenn du nicht direkt in ein Reisfeld oder so eine Gegend kommst.


----------



## fdisk (18 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ach ja : irgendwelche Impungen (Malaria) sind Blödsinn, wenn du nicht direkt in ein Reisfeld oder so eine Gegend kommst.



Ja. Gegen Malaria gibts meines Wissens sowieso keine Impfung. Lange Kleidung ist der beste Schutz.

Aber noch etwas anderes: Ich war zwar noch nicht in Malaysien, aber das häufigste Problem, mit dem ich immer mal wieder in anderen Ecken Asien konfrontiert war: Durchfall!
Im Zweifel bei allen Essensfragen: Cook it, peel it, or forget it.


----------



## peter(R) (18 August 2011)

Bin ich schon häufiger gewesen.
Sehr angenehmes Land mit sehr angenehmen Menschen!
Habe bisher nur beste Erfahrungen gehabt. Wenn ich was brauchte oder was vorbereitet werden musste ging das immer 100%ig und überraschend zügig vonstatten. Ich habe selten soviel auf Inbetriebnahmen gelacht. Ein lustiges Völkchen mit viel Humor.
Hatte aber immer mit chinesischstämmigen Malayen zu tun.

Wegen meines Vorredners: Habe sehr viel in den Garküchen an der Straße gegessen. Niemals Probleme gehabt. Allerdings ist es von Vorteil wenn man gerne scharf ist.

peter(R)


----------



## Verpolt (18 August 2011)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern habe ich "den Hauptpreis in der Firmenlotterie" gezogen --> 1 Woche Malaysia :???:
> 
> Am Sonntag Abend gehts los.





winnman schrieb:


> gültigen Reisepass, Was brauchst du zum Arbeiten?
> 
> Notbook, diversen Adapter,  Adapter für das Ladegerät (nofalls die später beschriebenen Drähte), bisschen Handwerkzeug (div Schraubendreher, Seitenschneider, Kombizange, . . .), Multimeter, Grundausstattung Elektrik: ein paar Lusterklemmen oder gleichwertig, ein paar meter flexiblen Draht, was zum Lesen, Fotoapparat, tel Nr.: der Zulieferer, Hotline von big S, und ev. Hotline der Zuliferer (am besten private mobil Nr.n), Original CD´s (oder kopien) von allen Betriebssystemen und notwendiger SW. Fotoapparat und Viedeokamera nach eigenem Geschmack, ev Wäsche zum wechseln, ganz am Schluss Zahnbürste, Zahnpasta, Rasierer (auch für exotische Spannungen brauchbar?), Reiseapotheke



Ich schmeiss mich weg....  


War 2 mal dort. Sehr schönes Land, nette Leute. Im Nord-Osten ist ein beliebtes Wasserparadies. (Tauchen.....Trinken....). 
die behämmerten Pillen vom Doc kannste vergessen. (Palutrine ,oder so ähnlich gegen immune Moskitos).

Hab so eine 2 wöchige AllesWirdGut-Spritze bekommen.

PS: Flugzeugdurchsage: "Death for Drug-Trafficer by hanging" (oder so ähnlich) :keine Andenken aus Holland mitnehmen. ( endet tödlich )


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 August 2011)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Bin ich schon häufiger gewesen.
> ...
> Hatte aber immer mit chinesischstämmigen Malayen zu tun.


Na ... dann hattest du das von mir angedeutete Problem ja auch nicht - die Chinesen sind ja sehr fleissig und auch zuverlässig (und die verstehen auch alle Englisch). 



peter(R) schrieb:


> Habe sehr viel in den Garküchen an der Straße gegessen. Niemals Probleme gehabt. Allerdings ist es von Vorteil wenn man gerne scharf ist.


Stimmt, die kann ich auch nur empfehlen (auch wenn es manchmal nicht unbedingt europäisch aussieht) ... und wenn man auch schmecken möchte, was man da ißt dann empfehlen sich auch hier die Chinesen .
Bei einem Malayen kann es einem passieren, das Nudeln, Muscheln und Hähnchen nur unterschiedlich aussehen aber (wegen der vielen Gewürze) u.U. gleich schmecken ...


----------



## peter(R) (18 August 2011)

Ja den letzten Satz von Verpolt sollte man SEHR ernst nehmen.
Steht auch noch mehrfach auf großen Schildern vor den Kontrollen.
Da verstehen die sowas von keinen Spass ....  das meinen die auch wirklich toternst !!

peter(R)


----------



## Voxe (18 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich war noch nicht dort, habe einen Kollegen der drängt sich immer auf. Soll er.

Ein Tip von ihm, die billigen Uhren (klar, nachgemacht) sind sehr gut, oder andes E-tronic Zeug. Allerdings besser einen Einheimischen mitnehmen.

Gruß


----------



## waldy (25 August 2011)

hi,


> habe ich "den Hauptpreis in der Firmenlotterie" gezogen


 - ich habe schon lange her diese Betrag  gelesen.
Und erlich gesagt ich frage mich auhc ganze Zeit.

Hast du wircklich das selber gewonen, oder JEMAND hat die ein bischen 
" geholfen " , dich los verschwinden ?

gruß


----------



## Air-Wastl (26 August 2011)

*ROFL*

You made my Day


----------



## peter(R) (26 August 2011)

Nee eigentlich ist es mehr zum weinen.
:sm11:

peter(R)


----------



## marcengbarth (26 August 2011)

Hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## Sockenralf (26 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier um 23.10 Uhr Ortszeit, der letzte Arbeitstag ist vorbei, das letzte Bier in der Hotelbar ist getrunken --> morgen gehts Richtung Heimat.
Zuerst nach Singapur, dann anschließend nach München (wie herwärts, nur eben andersrum) . Landung ist um 05.50 Uhr München-Zeit.
Geflogen wirds (gottseidank) Business-Class (zumindest der Langstreckenflug).

Das mit den Menschen hier kann ich absolut bestätigen --> alle sehr nett, hiflsbereit, immer lustig etc.

Ich dachte immer, daß wenn ein Malaye sagt "das kannst du essen, das ist nicht scharf", dann stehen die Chanchen für einen Europöäer gut, das zu überleben, gar nicht soooo schlecht (wobei eigentlich alles (bis auf den Zucker im Kaffee) irgendwie scharf ist), aber es ist eigentlich gar nicht so arg --> wenn man´s ein wenig mag ist es kein Problem.

Der mitreeisende Kollege hat mir geraten: 5 Tage vorher x tägl. Perenterol forte, im Land 2x tägl. Perenterol, danach noch 5 Tage wieder x täglich, dann hast du deinen Magen-Darm-Trakt im Griff --> er hat recht --> kein Problem mit irgendwas

Rasierer war auch kein Problem --> Pinsel, Rasierseifew und ein Mach 3 funktionieren, sobald ein wenig Wasser verfügbar ist 

So richtig "verlost" wurde das ganze natürlich nicht wirklich, aber wenn mal der Chef deines Chef deines Chefs höflich fragt, ob du denn nicht bereit wärest, ..... wichtig für die Firma .... blablablubblubb etc. .........

Moskito habe ich keinen einzigen gesehen (Hotel steht in George-Town auf Penang, die Firma ist in Kulim im Bundesstaat Kedah) --> war auch kein Problem

"Problem" ist eher, daß man (als Europäer) eigentlich für jeden Tag 2 T-Shirts und  Hose braucht, weil man mehr schwitzt als man saufen kann

Das mit den Drogen ist für mich auch kein Problem (wobei ich morgen vor dem packen alles nochmal peinlichst durchsuchen und bis zum Schalter am Flughafen das Gepäck nicht mehr aus den Augen lassen werde.

Nochmal allen hier vielen, vielen Dank


PS:
Malaysia ist ein sehr schönes Land, wenn´s nur nicht so verdammt weit weg wäre 


MfG


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 August 2011)

@Ralf:
Penang und Kedah kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Was war dort der Ziel-Flughafen ? (Nur so aus Interesse)


----------



## Sockenralf (28 August 2011)

Hallo,

mittlerweile sitze ich wieder im eher kühlen D.

Zielflughafen war auf Penang (Malaysia) --> Penang International http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flughafen_Penang

Hotel war in Georgetown auf Penang http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Town_(Penang), dann gings jeden Tag über die Brücke zum Festland http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penang_Bridge in den Bundesstaat Kedah http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kedah in die Stadt Kulim


MfG


----------



## IBFS (28 August 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> in die Stadt Kulim


etwa hier: *Kulim Hi-Tech Park (KHTP)*


----------



## Air-Wastl (29 August 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> So richtig "verlost" wurde das ganze natürlich nicht wirklich, aber wenn mal der Chef deines Chef deines Chefs höflich fragt, ob du denn nicht bereit wärest, ..... wichtig für die Firma .... blablablubblubb etc. .........
> 
> MfG


 

ich glaub alle bis auf einen haben das auch verstanden 

Schön das du positive erfahrungen machen konntest. Ist ja nicht immer
alles schlecht auf einer Montage. Und die Wochen danach hat man noch
viel zu erzählen und zu lachen. Besonders wenn man es noch mit einem
Kollegen teilen konnte. 


MFG


----------



## Sockenralf (29 August 2011)

Hallo,


IBFS schrieb:


> etwa hier: *Kulim Hi-Tech Park (KHTP)*


 
Die Richtung stimmt schon, war aber quasi gleich nebenan


MfG


----------

